# Hätte gerne Koi, aber geht sich das aus?



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag, liebe Forumsgemeinde!

Jetzt hat mich der Koi-Virus möglicher Weise auch erwischt… und ich überlege, drei oder vier Koi in meinen Gartenteich zu bringen. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken 1. hinsichtlich der Vergesellschaftung mit meinen anderen Fischen und 2. hinsichtlich der Belastbarkeit meines Teiches. 
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen hier schon so ziemlich alle Foren zu Koi, Besatzdichte und Vergesellschaftung gelesen und mir so einiges zusammengereimt, aber es hat mir bei meiner Entscheidung noch nicht den entscheidenden Ruck gegeben. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen, die ihr mir weitergeben könnt?!?

Aber der Reihe nach: 
Ich habe seit 8 Jahren einen Gartenteich, der zuerst als kleiner Schwimmteich ohne Fische geplant und in Betrieb war und in einem Garten mit starker Hangneigung steht. Deshalb gemauerter Hochteich mit 32 Quadratmeter Wasseroberfläche (9x3,5m), großer Tiefwasserzone mit 180cm Tiefe und insgesamt ca. 30.000 L Volumen. Gefiltert wird mittels Druckfilter (80L Tonne), dazu ein Skimmer und mittlerweile insgesamt 3 Pumpen für Strömung und Umwälzung. In der Nacht wird Luft über einen Bodenschlauch unter dem Schotter im gesamten Teich eingeblasen. Gute Bepflanzung mit Sumpfpflanzen im Bereich 0-10cm. Von März bis November wird täglich etwa 1 Kubikmeter Frischwasser aus meinem hauseigenen Schachtbrunnen (1a Wasserqualität) in den Teich eingebracht (Überlauf in den Garten).
Nachdem in den letzten Jahren zuerst ein __ Sterlet und später Regenbogenelritzen eingezogen sind, habe ich heuer im April beschlossen, den Schwimmteich in einen Fischteich „umzuwidmen“ und meinen Fischbesatz aufgestockt: 8 Goldorfen, 8 Goldrotfedern, 5 Shubunkins, 10 Nasen und ein Sonnenbarsch. Die Tiere haben momentan alle eine Größe zwischen 12-18 cm. Aufgrund des großen freien & tiefen Schwimmraumes und der betonten Strömung passt dieser Besatz meiner Meinung nach ganz gut (auch wenn ich die Meinung einiger Forumsmitglieder bezüglich Nasen im Teich kenne). Mein Teich ist kein Naturteich - soll auch keiner werden und ich sehe den Fischbesatz eher ähnlich wie ein Freiluftaquarium, in dem ich möglichst gute Haltungsbedingungen bieten will. 

Was ich bisher aus anderen Threads & Foren gelernt habe, ist dass zumeist "Daumen mal Pi Formeln" zur Besatzdichte herangezogen werden. Mal nach Fischgröße, mal nach Gewicht. Aber allen gemeinsam ist, dass man von der Größe/Geweicht des ausgewachsenen Tieres ausgehen muss. 
Ich habe das für mich mal zusammengefügt, etliche Varianten gerechnet und komme immer wieder auf empfohlene 12-15 Liter Wasser pro Zentimeter Fisch.
Wenn ich das für meinen bestehenden Besatz durchrechne und annehme dass meine oben genannten Fische in der Zukunft im Durchschnitt 40cm groß werden komme ich auf folgendes:
33 Fische x 40cm x 15 Liter = 19.800 Liter Mindestvolumen
Dazu noch die Elritzen & __ Moderlieschen 100 Fische x 8cm x 12 Liter = 9.600 Liter Mindestvolumen
Ergibt in Summe 29.400 Liter Mindestteichvolumen, wenn alle Fische ausgewachsen sind. Damit hätte ich dann in der Zukunft mein tatsächliches Teichvolumen von ca. 30.000 Liter ausgeschöpft.
Soweit so gut, soweit so klar und manche werden an dieser Stelle schon sagen „damit hast du dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben!“.

Nun kommt aber mein vielleicht kindlicher Wunsch nach ein paar (3-4) Koi. Nachdem ich diese Tiere letztens in einem Schauteich gesehen habe, bin ich ganz begeistert von ihnen.
Doch wenn ich jetzt nochmal 3 x 80cm x 15  Liter für drei Koi hinzurechne, fehlen mir in einiger Zukunft ca. 3.000 Liter man Teichvolumen, um im grünen Bereich zu bleiben. 

Deshalb nochmal zurück zu meinen beiden Bedenken am Beginn dieses Textes: 
1. Wird das mein Teich vertragen oder setze ich damit den Grundstein für spätere Probleme?
2. Kann ich Koi mit so lebhaften Fischen wie Orfen vergesellschaften? Ich habe hier schon manchmal gelesen, dass Koi, die mit wilderen Fischen zusammen gehalten werden, nicht so handzahm werden. Das würde mir allerdings nichts ausmachen. Aber die Frage ist, ob sie dadurch Stress haben und deshalb gar erkranken.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit solchen Vergesellschaftungen?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Entwicklung eines solchen Fischbestandes? Werden alle Tiere so alt & so groß, dass es in Zukunft zu Problemen führen wird? Nachwuchs sollte durch Orfen und __ Barsch nicht aufkommen.

Bin für Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps dankbar!

Beste Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (8. Juni 2020)

Moin Hans-Christian,

das Teichvolumen ist doch schon mal eine Ansage, da lässt sich was mit anfangen 
Zur Filterung kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber wenn es bislang gut läuft sollte auch die kein Problem darstellen (aufrüsten geht immer), zumal Du täglichen Frischwasserzulauf hast. Auch das ist top!

Die Vergesellschaftung von Friedfischen ist an für sich nicht kompliziert, aber da scheiden sich leider die Geister.
Reine Koipool-Fanatiker werden jetzt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, andere sehen es lässig und da darf zwischen den Koi auch mal ein __ Goldfisch oder eine __ Nase mitschwimmen. Kleines Beispiel für's letztere: in meinem Teich schwimmen bei 50m³ 19 Koi von 25 bis 60cm, __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen wobei ich da nicht sicher bin, ob es noch eine ganze Hand voll sind, eine Nase (allererster Fisch mit Asylrecht bis ans Lebensende), ein Sonnenbarsch und 3 Flussbarsche. Also im Groben auch eine bunte Mischung die prima miteinander auskommt.

Sicherlich sollte bei einem hohen Fischbesatz die Wasserqualität und die Fütterungsmenge stehts im Auge behalten werden.
Die Orfen werden als schnelle Schwimmer gerne den Koi das Futter abluchsen, da sollte drauf geachtet werden, dass dann nicht zu viele Mengen verfüttert werden.
Bei Koi aber eh ein leidiges Thema, die sind einfach zu verfressen, vor allem Karashi und Ochiba 

Bedenke nur, dass sowohl Orfen als auch Koi eine beachtliche Größe erreichen können. Es muss nicht zwingend sein, dass Koi die 80cm knacken, aber möglich ist es.
Aber dazu meldet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere Koi-Orfen-Teichianer und berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen.
Ansonsten erst mal  trinken und vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal was für's Auge zukommen lassen 

Edith sagt: Da war doch was für's Auge! Tolle Anlage mit klarem Wasser


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Juni 2020)

Aber: Koi halten Winterschlaf und der Stör frißt das ganze Jahr. Die würden sich STÖRen. 
Wenn der Teich auch im Winter hohe Temperaturen hat, paßt das.


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Orfen werden als schnelle Schwimmer gerne den Koi das Futter abluchsen, da sollte drauf geachtet werden, dass dann nicht zu viele Mengen verfüttert werden.



Hallo Ida,
also bei mir ist's momentan noch so, dass die Elritzen den Orfen das Futter abluchsen , aber das wird sich vermutlich ändern, wenn die Orfen größer werden. Derzeit sind sie mit etwa 15cm ca. 2-3 mal so groß wie die Elritzen, aber den kleinen Sch...erchen beim futtern unterlegen  Selbe Futtersticks, die die Elritzen gar nicht ins Maul bekommen, schubsen sie so schnell quer durch den Teich, dass die Orfen daneben lahm aussehen. Aber im Ernst: offensichtlich finden die Orfen derzeit noch genügend natürliches Futter im Teich, dass sie an meinem Kunstfutter vermutlich nicht genügend interessiert sind.
Später mal wird die Fütterung sicherlich ein Thema, bei dem ich aufpassen muss (habe ja auch noch einen __ Sterlet im Teich, der sich ganz hinten anstellt...)
Danke auch für dein Beispiel, das gibt mir schon ein bisschen eine Vorstellung!

Viele Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> . Derzeit sind sie mit etwa 15cm ca. 2-3 mal so groß wie die Elritzen, aber den kleinen Sch...erchen beim futtern unterlegen



Das ist eine Fehl Annahme. 
Denn große Fische geben den kleineren Fische immer den Vorrang. 
Warum es so ist kann ich nicht sagen aber die Beobachtungen in meinem Teich zeigen es jeden Tag bei der Fütterung. 
Beobachte mal genauer.


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Bin für Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps dankbar!



Im Prinzip ist die Vergesellschaftung relativ unkompliziert. 
Was die Sache mit den Koi ernsthaft macht ist einfach zu erklären. 
Koi sind einfach viel anfälliger, Goldfische oder Orfen sind dagegen sehr viel mehr robuster.
Eine Mischung vieler Fische geht dann ans Geld für Arzneimittel oder anderen Sachen. 
Um dieses zu verhindern haelt man Koi besser separat. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist ein zweiter "nur" Koi Teich.

Ich habe auch solch einen Mix Orfen, Goldfische und Koi und jedes Frühjahr ist irgendwas, dann kommt das häufige Ablaichen der Goldfische noch dazu, zuviel Eiweiß was die Koi wiederum gerne weg fressen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2020)

Nur mal eine kleine Randbemerkung, denn ich habe von dieser Art Teich und von Koi keine Ahnung – aaaber ich habe Goldrotfedern im Teich! Und möchte zu bedenken geben, dass diese sich unglaublich stark vermehren, was beim Wunsch nach zusätzlichen Koi im Teich eher kontraproduktiv sein dürfte, oder? Wäre es nicht eine Option, zumindest die Goldrotfedern in andere Hände abzugeben, wenn Koi in den Teich einziehen sollen? Dann wäre ein bisschen mehr Platz frei für die neuen Mitbewohner und die Gefahr des unerwünschten Fischnachwuchses gebannt. Ich empfinde außerdem die Goldrotfedern als scheue und eher nervöse Fische – unter Umständen wären die gar nicht glücklich über noch mehr Nachbarn?


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

Danke Ron für deine Hinweise! 

Ein zweiter Teich (der ja dann auch min. 20.000 L haben sollte) ist bei mir platztechnisch schwer umsetzbar … obwohl ich immer wieder an dieser Option herumtüftle. Mein Garten in Hanglage bringt da einige Herausforderungen mit sich. 

Sind alle Koi so empfindlich? Ich will ja keine Japan-Hochleistungs-Koi!
Du hast ja auch ein sehr effizientes __ Filtersystem mit UV. Und trotzdem immer wieder mal kranke Koi?  Ich denke mit UV und viel Frischwasser sollte sich der Keimdruck doch deutlich reduzieren lassen. 
Den Shubunkinlaich holen sich vielleicht zuvor noch die Orfen oder mein Sonnenbarsch. 

Wie ist es im Winter? Muss man bei diesem Besatz die Filteranlage laufen lassen? Das würde einiges an Umbau (Frostsicher) mit sich bringen. Heizung habe ich keine und will ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nachrüsten. 


Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Goldrotfedern im Teich! Und möchte zu bedenken geben, dass diese sich unglaublich stark vermehren, was beim Wunsch nach zusätzlichen Koi im Teich eher kontraproduktiv sein dürfte, oder?



Na ja was du nicht bedacht hast, Koi sind Eiweiß geil. 
Da macht es bestimmt keinen Unterschied welcher Fisch gerade ablaicht.


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich empfinde außerdem die Goldrotfedern als scheue und eher nervöse Fische – unter Umständen wären die gar nicht glücklich über noch mehr Nachbarn?



Aber über einen "Leitfisch" werden Sie sich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2020)

Danke Ron, da habe ich mal wieder etwas gelernt!


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht eine Option, zumindest die Goldrotfedern in andere Hände abzugeben


Hallo Kathrin,
ja das wäre natürlich eine Überlegung. Meinst du, dass da echt eine Brut durchkommt? Immerhin bietet mein Teich nicht so viele Verstecke oder Buchten an, wie ein Naturteich. Aber natürlich reduziert viel aufkommender Nachwuchs auf Dauer die Kapazität des Teichs. 
Meine Rotfedern schwimmen übrigens die meiste Zeit gemeinsam mit den Goldorfen im Schwarm. 
Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Koi sind Eiweiß geil


Kommen bei dir junge Goldfische durch?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian, 
vermutlich hast Du recht – die anderen Fische werden den Laich/die Brut nicht lange durchkommen lassen. Ich habe das ganze Gegenteil von Deinem Teich – einen Naturteich und außer den Goldrotfedern schwimmen nur ein paar Gründlinge mit. Da vermehren sich die Damen und Herren Goldrotfeder schneller, als man gucken kann! Bei mir lösen __ Graureiher und Eisvogel das Problem … glücklicherweise! Aber zumindest den Graureiher willst Du ja sicherlich eher nicht an Deinem Teich zu Gast haben.


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Wie ist es im Winter? Muss man bei diesem Besatz die Filteranlage laufen lassen?



Ne muss man nicht, alle Fische, Stoer Arten, etwas später fahren ihre Körper Systeme runter.
Dann gilt es keine unnütze Energie zu verschwenden. 
Der Filter bzw die dort beinhalteten Bakterien stellen auch ihre Aktivitäten ab 8° ein.
Macht keinen Sinn und wenn es ein richtiger harter Winter wird, wie machst du den Filter sauber.?
Dann lieber kein Wasser im Filter.


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Kommen bei dir junge Goldfische durch?



Jepp, ein paar schaffen es immer.


----------



## Biko (8. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Jepp, ein paar schaffen es immer.


Na vielleicht baue ich für die einen kleinen zweiten Teich


----------



## siegbert (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian, 

ich würde meine Kois nicht wieder hergeben 

Ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Hobby, wenn man den Platz hat ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. 

Grüße


----------



## Ida17 (9. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Denn große Fische geben den kleineren Fische immer den Vorrang.



Diese Aussage kann ich wiederum nicht bestätigen. Meine Karashi-Mädels würden einen Teufel tun der kleinen Goromo-Dame den Vorrtrit zu lassen.
Beide Karashis dürften jetzt die 60cm knacken, der Goromo liegt bei mageren 35cm. 
Einzig die __ Nase ist schneller wie der Schall und stibitzt sich die Koihappen vor den gierigen Mäulern  

Gut, zugegeben je mehr Fischarten im Teich desto schwieriger wird die Medikamentation, sollte denn mal eine erfolgen. 
Wobei auch hier wieder zu beachten ist, dass jeder Teich anders tickt und da müssen nicht mal Kilometer dazwischen liegen. 
Deine tägliche Frischwasserzufuhr ist jedenfalls Gold wert und der Filter lässt sich aufrüsten oder umrüsten (bspw. gepumpter kleiner TF) wenn Bedarf besteht.

Wenn Du es bei 3-4 Koi belässt, sehe ich keine Einwände und sollte mal ein Eisvogel zufällig Wind davon bekommen, was da so für Leckerlichkeiten im Teich rumschwimmen, bist Du die __ Kleinfische schnell los


----------



## samorai (9. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann ich wiederum nicht bestätigen. Meine Karashi-Mädels würden einen Teufel tun der kleinen Goromo-Dame den Vorrtrit zu lassen.



Mit klein meine ich unter 10 cm und nicht 40 vrs. 70 + cm.


----------



## Ida17 (9. Juni 2020)

Ok dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet


----------



## Biko (9. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wenn Du es bei 3-4 Koi belässt, sehe ich keine Einwände




Ich denke, ich werde das Projekt wagen und wie du schreibst, an der Filterung kann ja noch optimiert werden, wenn in ein paar Jahren wirklich alle Fische ihre volle Größe erreichen.
Ich hätte ja schon schöne Kandidaten im Auge


----------



## Ida17 (9. Juni 2020)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder! 
Und gleich in den Tröt "Eure Neuzugänge"


----------



## Biko (9. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Denn große Fische geben den kleineren Fische immer den Vorrang


Hey Ron, so sieht das bei mir aus


----------



## Biko (9. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder, Bilder!


Hallo Ida, naja, bevor ich sie in den Thread Neuzugänge gebe, stelle ich mal meine Kandidaten vor ... noch habe ich sie nicht
 Aber gefallen würden sie mir schon sehr 
Ich habe NUR nach dem Aussehen ausgewählt und dabei darauf geachtet, dass es keine Arten sind, denen man besondere Jumbo-Wachstumsprognosen gibt (wie Karachi, Matsuba, Chagoi/Soragoi oder Ochiba).
likelikelike


----------



## samorai (9. Juni 2020)

Nach dem aussehen machen es doch viele.
Meine Versuchen gerade einen Eissalatkopf auseinander zu nehmen.    
Sogar der neue Shusui interessiert dafür, hat aber keine Chance.


----------



## Biko (9. Juni 2020)

Ja mit dem Thema Fütterung muss ich mich jetzt auch noch genauer auseinandersetzen - bis jetzt wars ja recht einfach.  
Salatkopf finde ich lustig!

Gibt es noch etwas bei der Auswahl zu beachten? Nachdem ich ja nicht an Nachwuchs Interessiert bin, kann ich schon verschiedene Arten mischen, oder?
Gehen irgendwelche Arten nicht miteinander? Sind manche besonders anfällig?

Meine oben gezeigten 4 Kandidaten wären allesamt einjährige Koi zwischen  20-30 cm und aus einer deutschen Zucht. Da kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen...


----------



## samorai (9. Juni 2020)

Ne falsch machen kann man nichts. Aber ich kenne das, erst sind es vier und dann sagt man, Einer geht noch und findet immer mehr Gefallen daran.
Irgendwann kommt das "dicke" Ende,...... dann kommt der Virus Koi immer stärker auf, wobei das kein Fehler ist, nein es ist etwas ähnliches wie "Lagerfeuer Romantik"...... einfach genießen.


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine oben gezeigten 4 Kandidaten wären allesamt einjährige Koi zwischen 20-30 cm und aus einer deutschen Zucht. Da kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen...



Die 4 sehen doch putzig aus  
Bei Euro-Koi (also europäisch gezüchtete Karpfen) habe ich den Eindruck, dass diese etwas robuster sind als die echten Japaner.
Meine ersten Koi sind auch aus einer deutschen Zucht und stehen was das Wachstum angeht den Japanern in nichts nach.
Einziger Nachteil den ich für mich beobachten konnte war, dass diese Koi keine Farbstabilität aufweisen, aber da weiß man auch nicht wer mit wem einen bunten Nachmittag verbracht hat


----------



## Biko (10. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> "Lagerfeuer Romantik"


na as ist doch was Schönes!   Ich bin eh ein alter Pfadfinder 


Ida17 schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil den ich für mich beobachten konnte war, dass diese Koi keine Farbstabilität aufweisen, aber da weiß man auch nicht wer mit wem einen bunten Nachmittag verbracht hat


Meinst du, dass ihr Nachwuchs nicht farbstabil ist, oder dass sie im Laufe der Jahre ihre Färbung verlieren???
Nachwuchs wäre mir (zumindest aus heutiger Sicht) eher egal, denn für den habe ich ja gar keinen Platz mehr... Also lieber nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass ihr Nachwuchs nicht farbstabil ist, oder dass sie im Laufe der Jahre ihre Färbung verlieren???


Im Laufe der Jahre konnte ich an meinen Koi beobachten, dass diese ihre Farbe ändern oder gar verlieren.
Nicht alle, aber zum Beispiel hat mein "Nero", der ursprünglich schwarz mit kleinen gelben Schuppen war, seine Farbe in orange gewandelt mit jetzt nur noch einzelnen schwarzen Ansätzen und gänzlich weißen Bauch. Sieht aus wie Beagle und frisst auch so viel. 
"Nemo" war anfänglich gestreift wie der Fisch aus dem Animationsfilm und traute sich nicht aus der Uferzone heraus. Er war etwa 10cm groß und schwimmt jetzt mit rund 60cm, aber beinahe völlig weiß, als einer der Größten durchs Becken.
Tja, so kann sich das ändern, Nomen est Omen, oder eben doch nicht


----------



## siegbert (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

da ist ja richtig was los bei dir im Teich. 

Grüße


----------



## samorai (10. Juni 2020)

Euro - Koi müssen nicht zwangsläufig aus Europa kommen, die Israelis mischen kräftig da auch die "Karten".
Hier sind meine Euro Koi :
      
Der letzte war zu schnell.


----------



## Biko (10. Juni 2020)

@ Ron: Das sind ja hübsche Kerle!

Also ich hab die Entscheidung für mich nun getroffen und werde das Abenteuer Koi wagen =)

Die vier Kandidaten habe ich euch ja schon vorgestellt und ich werde sie mir nach dem Wochenende liefern lassen. 

Noch eine Frage: In einem Koi-Video habe ich gehört, man sollte etwa 7-10 Tage lang nicht füttern, nachdem man die neuen Koi eingesetzt hat. Begründung dafür war eine Stärkung des Immunsystems und somit besseres Eingewöhnen in das neue Teichmilieu. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Macht ihr das auch so?

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (10. Juni 2020)

Ich halte mich nicht daran, da Koi bei einer I-Net Bestellung schon ein paar Tage ohne Futter geliefert werden.
Dann sind sie dermaßen gestresst, durch die Verpackung und andere Umgebungstemperatur., anderes Wasser und große Fische, ach ne ist bei dir nicht der Fall. 


Einen Tag vielleicht, Eingewöhnung dauert in der Regel viel länger.
Erst wenn sie nicht mehr im Zick Zack schwimmen geht es aufwärts.


----------



## Biko (11. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> bei einer I-Net Bestellung schon ein paar Tage ohne Futter geliefert werden.


Also die liefern über Nacht mit einem speziellen Tiertransport. Verpackt um 18:00 Uhr und geliefert am nächsten Tag vor 14:00 Uhr. Das klingt doch ganz gut!

Fütterung werde ich "nach Gefühl" aussetzen. Was ich bis jetzt bei anderen (nicht Koi) Fischen erlebt habe war, dass die zumeist eh keinen Appetit während der ersten paar Tage hatten.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Entscheidung für mich nun getroffen und werde das Abenteuer Koi wagen =)



Dann tue es, nur wenn, dann richtig, halbherzige Koi Haltung, ( bei Filter, Teich und Futter) macht auch Dauer viel Arbeit und wenig Spass.....

Viel Spass und Entspannung bei deinem, neuen, alten Hobby

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Biko (17. Juni 2020)

Es ist soweit! Die Bande ist gut angekommen und schwimmt schon munter im Teich 
Hier mal ein erstes Foto. Etwas verzerrt durch die Perspektive, aber man kann sie schon erkennen. 
  

Grüße, 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juni 2020)

Na was sehen die entzündeten Augen da, sind's doch 5 Koi geworden?  
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Biko (17. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Na was sehen die entzündeten Augen da, sind's doch 5 Koi geworden?
> Glückwunsch!


 was soll ich sagen... 
die wollten einfach alle zu mir


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> die wollten einfach alle zu mir


Jetzt bist Du nicht mehr zu retten...


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2020)




----------



## Biko (17. Juni 2020)

Ich spüre schon das Fieber rofl


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2020)




----------



## Haggard (17. Juni 2020)

Ja, eine tückische Krankheit und zudem sehr kostspielig


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> fehlen mir in einiger Zukunft ca. 3.000 Liter man Teichvolumen,


Das heist sowieso bald Orfen ab zu geben.


----------



## Biko (21. Juni 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das heist sowieso bald Orfen ab zu geben.


Glaube / hoffe ich nicht. Derzeit bin ich bei ca. 35 Liter Teich pro cm Fisch (das entspricht ca. 10 ausgewachsene Koi auf 30.000L). Ich werde sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt, denn die fehlenden 3000L kommen zustande, wenn alle derzeit im Teich befindlichen Fische in einigen Jahren ihre zu erwartende Endgröße erreichen. 
Und meine Orfen sind mir - auch wenn sie noch klein sind - doch schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen. Sie sind die muntersten und aktivsten Schwimmer imTeich


----------



## Biko (9. Sep. 2020)

Liebe Community, vielen Dank nochmals für eure vielen Tips und Hinweise zu meinem Thread! Ich habe das Projekt Technikausbau nun doch schon vorgezogen und den Teich "koifit" gemacht
Um nicht doppelt zu moppeln hier der Link zum Thread, in dem ich den Umbau dokumentiere: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...zenfilter-oder-doch-technischer-filter.50977/

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (16. Sep. 2020)

Mittlerweile hat sich die Rasselbande schon eingelebt und fühlt sich pudelwohl!


----------



## Biko (16. Sep. 2020)

B



Beim Futter ist jeder der Erste 

unglaublich, wie die innere Uhr der Koi funktioniert. Kurz vor der programmierten Fütterungszeit versammelt sich die Bande immer schon unter dem Futterautomaten.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Sep. 2020)

Was für Gierlappen! 

Die Jungs sehen aus als hätten sie bereits ordentlich zugelegt 
Sag was fütterst Du für ein Futter?


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Ja, die haben alle schon sehr brav zugelegt! Bin überrascht, wie schnell sie wachsen. like
Ich habe sie heuer im Juni mit 15-35 cm gekauft und jetzt sind selbst die kleinsten schon 30+cm und Mr. Big (mein Kohaku) misst schon etwa 50cm, wobei es wirklich schwierig ist, die Größe korrekt abzuschätzen. Ich habe die Pflanzzone mit Mauersteinen abgegrenzt, die jeweils 40cm lang sind und schätze die Größe meiner Fische, wenn sie diese Mauern entlang schwimmen.
Gefüttert wird SERA Koi Professional mit Spirulina 5 Mal pro Tag per Futterautomat und ein- bis zweimal pro Tag bekommen sie ein paar getrocknete Seidenraupen von Hand gefüttert. Allerdings immer nur soviel, wie sie in weniger als 1 Minute wegfressen, sonst landet das gute Zeug im Skimmer.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (17. Sep. 2020)

Na bei den Leckerbissen würde ich auch zuschlagen!

Sera Koi mit Spirulina habe ich anfangs auch verfüttert, aber da gingen die Koi nicht so gerne ran.
Dann habe ich gewechselt auf Alkote Profi Mix im Gemisch mit Alkote Sinkfutter, da wird auch der Finger gleich mitgefressen 
Probier mal __ Nacktschnecken und sonstiges unliebsames Viehzeug aus dem Garten. Ich hab letztes Wochenende mehrere Quadratmeter umgegraben und gaaanz fette Engerlinge aus dem Boden geholt, die haben vorzüglich auf Toast geschmeckt


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Ja alles mögliche Getier vom Komposthaufen bekommen sie gerne immer wieder, allerdings die __ Nacktschnecken lassen sie immer unangetastet und die sinken dann auf den Teichgrund und vergammeln dort. Vielleicht sollte ich sie auch mal auf Toast schmieren?


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Ich lese hier im Forum oft, dass manche ihre Koi Mit gekochten Kartoffeln oder gebrühten Salat Blättern füttern. Meine sehen so etwas nicht mal an! Selbst die zarten Triebe manche Pflanzen die ins Wasser hängen werden vollkommen in Ruhe gelassen. Die muss ich dann oft abschneiden und an meine __ Schildkröten verfüttern 
Die Seerosen und das __ Schilf werden sowieso in Ruhe gelassen.
Von wegen, Koiteich geht nicht mit Bepfllanzung ... 
Sind da meine Fische nur verwöhnt, oder kennt ihr das auch?
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (17. Sep. 2020)

Endlich mal jemand der auch so "verwöhnte Fleischfresser" im Gartenteich umher schwimmen hat 
Wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe wird mal eine __ Walderdbeere mit einer Insektenlarve verwechselt, passiert aber nur den Karashi-Mädels  

Die Koi wühlen in der Pflanzzone nach Lecker-Lecker, da brauch keiner mit abgebrüht-matschigen Salatblättern am Rand stehen, vergebene Liebesmüh


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Habe jetzt eine Lösung, wie ich verhindern kann, dass immer ein Teil des Futters im Skimmer verschwindet, da bei mir das Wasser doch recht stark bewegt ist.
  
Ein Futterring aus HT50 Rohren. 4 Stück mit jeweils 75cm, das ganze mit 4 Winkel zusammengesteckt und innen etwa zur Hälfte mit Wasser gefüllt (damit es satt schwimmt und das Futter nicht beim ersten Flossenschlag unten durch geht). 
Ist groß genug, dass auch die Kleineren etwas abbekommen und das Futter bleibt wo es hingehört. 
Meine Koi haben es schon bei der ersten Fütterung angenommen und lassen sich durch das seltsame Ding nicht beim futtern stören.

Jetzt muss nur noch ich mich an den Anblick gewöhnen...


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch ich mich an den Anblick gewöhnen...



Ja, schwierig ...
Der Mann meiner Frau könnte das vielleicht, aber ich nicht. 
Andere preiswerte Ideen:

Ring aus PE-Rohr biegen. Per Verbinder verbinden, oder ein passendes Stück in die Verbindungsstelle einschieben, so dass die Form gewahrt wird und mit einem Schrumpfschlauch (einen mit Kleber) wasserdicht verkleben
Ergibt einen schwarzen Ring

oder halt einen dicken, fetten, klaren Luftschlauch verwenden
Ergibt einen durchsichtigen Ring. (zumindest anfangs ...)

oder ...

VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (30. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Ein Futterring aus HT50 Rohren


Hallo Hans-Christian,
soweit ich mich erinnere hast du doch eine AquaForte Vario am Skimmer. Die hat eine Pause Taste (fest eingestellt auf 10 Minuten). Ich würde  den Futterautomat mit der Steuerung „kommunizieren lassen“ dann wäre deine Konstruktion unnötig. Aber ich kenne deine elektronischen Kenntnisse nicht, ob dir das auch möglich wäre.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Carsten, ich habe schon bemerkt, dass der Mann deiner Frau da wesentlich unkomplizierter ist 

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich im kommenden Frühjahr längliche Pflanzkörbe außen am Rohr befestige und diese mit ein wenig Kies befülle und darin Pflanzen wachsen lasse. Wäre dann eine Kombi aus Pflanzinsel und Futterring...


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne deine elektronischen Kenntnisse nicht, ob dir das auch möglich wäre


Peter, ich bin Sportmediziner und du überschätzt meine elektronischen Kenntnisse bei weitem!  Ich bin froh, wenn ich am Lichtschalter Ein/Aus erkenne!
Außerdem habe ich die 12 V Version der Aqua Forte am Skimmer, die ist nicht regelbar, somit kann ich mich auf das ausreden.

Beste Grüße! Hans-Christian


----------



## DbSam (30. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Carsten, ich habe schon bemerkt, dass der Mann deiner Frau da wesentlich unkomplizierter ist


lol
Ja, das ist 'ne Flachpfeife oder Clown, je nachdem was besser passt.
Jedenfalls ist das mein Opfer und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie meine Frau auf einen solchen Typ stehen kann.

Deine Futterringpflanzinselkonstruktion ist auch eine gute Idee, vermutlich wirst Du aber noch einen äußeren Schwimmring benötigen, damit Dir die Pflanzkorbkiesbecher nicht abkippen ...
Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich auch auf eine andere Schwimmrohrkonstruktion zurückgreifen wollen.
Aber der Winter ist lang, da kommen manchmal noch richtig gute Einfälle.

Oder Peter baut Dir eine On/Off-Konstruktion für Deinen Skimmer. 
... wäre dann die beste Lösung für Dich.


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (26. Feb. 2021)

Nachdem ich letzten Sommer schnell bemerkt habe, dass mir die Koi sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind und ich hier im Forum viele wertvolle Tipps dazu bekommen habe (vielen Dank dafür!), gebe ich hier mal ein Update.

Im Juli 2020 besiedelten die ersten Koi meinen Teich. Schnell bemerkte ich, dass ich die Filtertechnik aufrüsten sollte, wenn ich das Koi-Hobby ernsthafter betreiben wollte. Somit wurde im August das gesamte __ Filtersystem erneuert und auf einen großen TF mit anschließender sehr effektiver Biologie aufgerüstet.
Bis zum Spät-Herbst wuchs der Koibestand dann auf 9 Stück an.
Der erste Winter kam und einige neue Herausforderungen stellten sich, die ich bisher ohne Koi so noch nicht kannte. Mit passender Abdeckung und regelmäßiger Frischwasserzufuhr konnte ich die Filteranlage den gesamten Winter durchlaufen lassen und dennoch passable Wassertemperaturen halten.
Bereits jetzt im Februar liegt die Wassertemperatur schon wieder über 10 Grad und die Filterbiologie kann richtig durchstarten. Wasserwerte sind top, die Fische sind wunderbar gesund und schon sehr aktiv  Hier ein aktueller Blick von heute Nachmittag auf die Bande:
 

Für heuer ist schon der finale Bestand geplant und auch schon bestellt 
Das Aussuchen war echt eine Challenge, aber ich wurde vom Händler meines Vertrauen sehr gut beraten!
Hier sind die kleinen Tosai schon zu sehen:




_View: https://youtu.be/Wgsn2vWvYuk_


Sie sind derzeit zwischen 15-20cm klein und bleiben noch beim Händler, bis sich bei mir im Teich stabil 17+ Grad eingestellt haben. Ich schätze mal, im April wird es soweit sein. 

Somit ab heuer vollkommen Koi-verrückt 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2021)

Schöne Koi Hans und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Errungenschaften.


----------

